# Buying Baytril?



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

The amoxi was working for a bit, but now one of my rats is still wheezy so I'm going to put him on Baytril. Can you guys direct me to the best place to buy online, and what mg to buy? I tried asking Debbie Ducommun but she just confused me and I feel like I annoy her with my stupidity because I ask a lot of questions. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I found some at 1800 pet meds, but they're like meat flavored or something and there's a bunch of different ones


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Did she tell you to buy from Jedd's? If that's the case they don't display the product on the website and you have to order by product code


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Yes she did, and I searched the code and couldn't find anything that made sense, so I asked her and she linked me to it but when I opened the link on my phone it brought me to their bird cage accessories page 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

It was definitely odd when I ordered. Didn't have a product description, so I'm just trusting that she knows what she's talking about. If you're concerned about it, you can always order by phone.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Just remember that it's 10% enroxil and don't mention that it's for rats. You might also read up on what it's used for in pigeons since they like to be nosy when you're asking for meds.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Is this the best kind of Baytril to get? I would rather not order by phone I'm not good at remembering my information without writing it all out myself 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm thinking baytril is baytril if it's in powder or liquid form. Don't get any that's in a caplet (compressed powder like ibuprofen or tylenol that you would take) unless you want to spend a good amount of time with a mortar and pestle grinding it up and don't get anything in dog or cat treat form (if they even make such a thing). You'll have to dilute anything you buy down to a safe concentration for rats, so it's easier to go with a liquid or powder (capsules). If you'd like to wait a day, mine should be here tomorrow and I can confirm that the Jedd's product code really is baytril.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Okay that would be good, and could you tell me how you found it on the site? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

http://www.allbirdproducts.com/newproductpages/baytril.html

this is where i got my baytril and all medications from when I used to have doves.. you'd have to double check the amount of water to medicine. but their sizes are similar so I would assume its safe. I personally used the tablets but if you want the liquid its there as well. I'm not sure how it compares with other sites in price. I just mentioned them because their site is easy to navigate and order from.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

whew that's pricey for 25ml >.< 
On Jedd's you just type the product code 5002 into the search bar to the top left of the main page.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I order here: http://www.finchniche.com/shop-meds.php


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Is it this? http://www.jedds.com/Categories.bok
Is it called Furaltadone?


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

ok, wasnt sure  its concentrated so you mix it with water. like i said, I just used the tablets with my doves and popped them down, so im not familiar with the liquid prices. guess its not so easy to do with little ratties though.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> I order here: http://www.finchniche.com/shop-meds.php


Is it the 10℅ enrofloxyn? Should I get 25ml or 100ml?


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

25 would be fine. I order a lot because I have reptiles that use it too >.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Would 25 be enough to have extra left over?


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

You'd get about 250 doses out of 25ml for a 1 pound rat. Assuming your rat doesn't weigh, one pound or more, it should last you quite a while.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Okay I think I'll do that then, that'll cost less than the $40 one and the medicine fund for this month is getting low. Thanks guys! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

kksrats said:


> You'd get about 250 doses out of 25ml for a 1 pound rat. Assuming your rat doesn't weigh, one pound or more, it should last you quite a while.


How long does liquid Baytril keep for? I might go ahead and buy the 100ml if if will stay good for a long time 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I asked Debbie and she said it stays good for 2 years or more, so I went ahead and got 100ml. That depletes the medicine fund for this month :\


----------



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

I actually had this question, too. I looked on yelp for compounding pharmacies around me (thanks nanashi for the suggestion <3), and that's how I got the meloxicam, but because Baytril is just for pets, the pharmacies around me that I contacted did not carry it. I thought of just purchasing the tablet form and making the compound myself, but... Isn't it kind of dangerous to compound drugs yourself (unless you're a licensed pharmacist/vet, etc).. Especially compounded oral suspensions of baytril, which has to be refrigerated (according to my vet's instructions)..


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Item #5002 from Jedd's is confirmed to be baytril. Got my order in the mail today


----------



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

Wait. I just finished reading through this thread. Are you prescribing this medication yourself? Or did a vet prescribe this for you? Why is it spelled "Enryfloxyn" on the bird website? It should be "enrofloxacin." Also, the vet tech told me the compounded form of Baytril is only good for 2 weeks (so if I need more, I had to get it made again). The Baytril prescription for Algae says "50mg/ml", which would be a 5% solution, and I'm only supposed to give her 0.07mL. Personally, I'm just going to go back to the vet and get the baytril oral suspension from them (they had a fairly reasonable price for a compounded drug).

I'd be careful about ordering prescription drugs online. Make sure it's a NABP Vet-VIPPS accredited online pharmacy. Here's a link: http://www.nabp.net/programs/accreditation/vet-vipps/find-a-vet-vipps-online-pharmacy


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

kksrats said:


> Item #5002 from Jedd's is confirmed to be baytril. Got my order in the mail today


Thanks for letting me know  mine just shipped today 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

ilovescience said:


> Wait. I just finished reading through this thread. Are you prescribing this medication yourself? Or did a vet prescribe this for you? Why is it spelled "Enryfloxyn" on the bird website? It should be "enrofloxacin." Also, the vet tech told me the compounded form of Baytril is only good for 2 weeks (so if I need more, I had to get it made again). The Baytril prescription for Algae says "50mg/ml", which would be a 5% solution, and I'm only supposed to give her 0.07mL. Personally, I'm just going to go back to the vet and get the baytril oral suspension from them (they had a fairly reasonable price for a compounded drug).
> 
> I'd be careful about ordering prescription drugs online. Make sure it's a NABP Vet-VIPPS accredited online pharmacy. Here's a link: http://www.nabp.net/programs/accreditation/vet-vipps/find-a-vet-vipps-online-pharmacy


I didn't end up buying it from the bird website. I ordered it somewhere else that Debbie Ducommun recommended, so I at least trust her not to recommend questionable medicines to the thousands that ask her questions. I avoid going to the vet if it's something I can treat myself at home. The vet would charge me $50 just to tell me what I already know, and then charge me for the medicine on top of that, so I just skip the first step and save $50


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

P.S. I don't think all Baytril products are the same. Baytril Injectable Solution says "For Dogs Only" and is meant to be injected, not ingested. Baytril Otix is for topical use only. Also not to be ingested (contains silver sulfadiazine, which can accumulate and potentially lead to silver toxicity). Just fyi.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I will have to see what it is when it gets here, I believe she told me it was liquid Baytril, and she told me that's what I should get for my rats. kksrats just got hers, maybe once she starts using it she can tell me if it's working okay 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

ksaxton said:


> I didn't end up buying it from the bird website. I ordered it somewhere else that Debbie Ducommun recommended, so I at least trust her not to recommend questionable medicines to the thousands that ask her questions. I avoid going to the vet if it's something I can treat myself at home. The vet would charge me $50 just to tell me what I already know, and then charge me for the medicine on top of that, so I just skip the first step and save $50
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Going to try to avoid unnecessary arguments. Just know that overuse of antibiotics can lead to resistant strains of bacteria, and that improper dosing of any drug (whether it's an underdose or overdose) can be more harmful than not self-medicating.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I was told to start them on amoxi, and if that didn't clear it up, to start Baytril too. Am I doing something wrong? I'm not trying to argue, if you see a problem with what I'm doing please do tell me, I wouldn't want to harm my rats 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

From some of the horror stories I've heard here, most vets seem to be fairly clueless when it comes to diagnosing and treating rats anyway. Considering it takes all of 6 hours to be certified to give injections to and operate on rats in a lab, I'm thinking vet school probably doesn't put a lot of emphasis on it. Not saying people shouldn't take their pets to a vet, just saying that no one is perfect and unfortunately rats are kind of stuck in this grey, unrefined area of veterinary expertise.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

My vet is very good, I go to a vet clinic that sees everything from horses, foxes, turtles, I think even a hawk once. I'll call them if I need dosing advice, I've only been there once so I'm a new customer, but the vet who did my rats spays gave me his direct cell number in case I had questions


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

ksaxton said:


> I was told to start them on amoxi, and if that didn't clear it up, to start Baytril too. Am I doing something wrong? I'm not trying to argue, if you see a problem with what I'm doing please do tell me, I wouldn't want to harm my rats
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Same here! I not trying to argue >.< and I really hope I'm not coming across as such. I just have the little booger's best interest at heart. I get freakishly worried about my babies, and I'm sure you do, too. It's just.. if something works for one person, it doesn't necessarily mean it'll work for another - this would be anecdotal evidence and there could be many other factors that contributed to Person A's success with that drug. I don't know your qualifications, so if, for example, you're a vet tech or something, you probably know more than I do and have better judgement than I would. Only qualification that I have was that I used to be a certified and licensed pharm tech (I didn't renew last time around since I graduated and was looking for a research job). Having said that, that was a while back and honestly, I don't remember much. Of the few things that I actually do remember, I do recall how frustrating it was when people would self-diagnose and, more dangerously, self-medicate (especially in the elder community, where seniors might sit around a table in a retirement home and share drugs. Not with any evil intentions, but just , "oh, you have heartburn? here! doc gave me this and it works wonders" without any consideration to biochemical individuality and potential drug interactions, etc etc).

I mean, there are certain things where bouncing ideas and advice from fellow peers, such as social, behavioral, habitat advice, etc, is totally cool. But I just feel that there are other things that should be left to a licensed and qualified professional. Again, I don't know your qualifications so if I'm speaking out of hand, you'll have to pardon me. But vets have the knowledge and expertise to make those judgement calls. I just feel REALLY uncomfortable with self-diagnosing and **especially** self-medicating for physical issues. In this case, enrofloxacin is a prescription-only drug (at least in the US). I'm assuming this is for a reason. Not to mention, it being an antibiotic, which, if used incorrectly, can be harmful.

I totally understand wanting to save some money (rats being considered 'exotic' as well as living in a major city with tearfully inflated costs - $600 for a spay, anyone?). But I'm not sure vet fees is an area you want to be tightening the belt with (is that the right saying?). That's sort of a responsibility with owning pets. This is something that I'm actually coming to terms with myself. I didn't realize how much Algae (my first and current rat) would cost me in vet bills. (Pet store rat? Never again). I think deciding when to take a rat to a vet is important. Sometimes, it may not be necessary, but if you feel the need to medicate your rat, I think it would be best if you sought professional advice before taking action.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I am in no way qualified or knowledgeable when it comes to vet stuff, bur I know it's respiratory issues, I can hear the wheezy/raspy breath, and I can hear hiccups when I do the rat phone. The medicines are working, but I do recognize that there's always a risk self medicating, especially if you don't know what you're doing. If I could, I would much rather go to my vet and be able to explain the situation and request the medicines, but I already called and they won't just give me the medicine without examining them first. I'm doing self medicating and so far it's working, but if I get to that point where it's not or I screw up and don't know what I do, I wouldn't hesitate to make a vet appointment. If it's something I can treat at home (like right now I'm treating URI's and a degloved tail) I will, but if it's out of my limited knowledge and ability I will consult a professional. I just know that for a respiratory issue, the vet would prescribe these medicines anyways right? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

kksrats said:


> From some of the horror stories I've heard here, most vets seem to be fairly clueless when it comes to diagnosing and treating rats anyway. Considering it takes all of 6 hours to be certified to give injections to and operate on rats in a lab, I'm thinking vet school probably doesn't put a lot of emphasis on it. Not saying people shouldn't take their pets to a vet, just saying that no one is perfect and unfortunately rats are kind of stuck in this grey, unrefined area of veterinary expertise.


Indeed. This is why they need to be taken to vets who specialize in 'exotic' animals, and who, preferably, have a history of treating rat patients. Problem is, many people view rodents as 'easy' and 'cheap' pets. I've even heard someone say you don't need to take hamsters, rats, and guinea pigs to the vet (this was in comparison to how ferrets do need to be taken to the vet).


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Question, so with three of my rats I can definitely hear respiratory issues when I do the rat phone, but another of the rats I thought last night I could hear some slight wheezing, but today I can't hear it. I started him on some amoxicillin to clear up anything he might have, is this ok? For the most part his rat phone sounds like a rhythmic humming, but I can sometimes hear wheezing/sputtering 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Scratch that, I listened again and I can hear the wheezing. It's faint, but there, so I want to catch it now before it gets worse 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

ksaxton said:


> My vet is very good, I go to a vet clinic that sees everything from horses, foxes, turtles, I think even a hawk once. I'll call them if I need dosing advice, I've only been there once so I'm a new customer, but the vet who did my rats spays gave me his direct cell number in case I had questions
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You. Are. So. Lucky. I think we only have 2 vets here in IL who specialize in exotic animals.




ksaxton said:


> I am in no way qualified or knowledgeable when it comes to vet stuff, bur I know it's respiratory issues, I can hear the wheezy/raspy breath, and I can hear hiccups when I do the rat phone. The medicines are working, but I do recognize that there's always a risk self medicating, especially if you don't know what you're doing. If I could, I would much rather go to my vet and be able to explain the situation and request the medicines, but I already called and they won't just give me the medicine without examining them first. I'm doing self medicating and so far it's working, but if I get to that point where it's not or I screw up and don't know what I do, I wouldn't hesitate to make a vet appointment. If it's something I can treat at home (like right now I'm treating URI's and a degloved tail) I will, but if it's out of my limited knowledge and ability I will consult a professional. I just know that for a respiratory issue, the vet would prescribe these medicines anyways right?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Well, I think the act of medicating is fairly easy (of course, I could be biased heh). It's just basic math, figuring out the dosing per weight, doing conversions, etc - things you can find online. It's the OTHER info that the layperson (including myself) lacks. Also, if you make a mistake.. what if the damage is not only irreversible but contagious? I mean, obviously, it's up to you if you want to take that risk. I personally wouldn't. A single error or misjudgment could yield lethal results, especially with how small these animals are.

Oh, and 2 vets now have told me that some rats are just more prone to re-occurring respiratory infections. For example, Algae <.< When I first took her to the vet, he didn't want to prescribe her antibiotics, saying that her lungs sounded fine (even though I thought I could hear it while doing the rat phone - in fact, I uploaded a video here), but I insisted, having read horror stories here about how URIs could turn into pneumonia. She did wonderfully when she was on doxy, but as soon as she got off them, she started with the wet sneezing and audible breathing (nose clicking, etc). I freaked out and wanted to take her to the vet again. I was, admittedly, reluctant due to the high vet fees, so I waited. She started having vaginal bleeding a couple days ago and I rushed her to the vet the next morning. I mentioned her sneezing and audible breathing to the new vet, and again, they told me her lungs sounded fine even though she (wet) sneezed a couple times at the clinic (the antibiotics they prescribed for her was for the suspected reproductive infection, not for her respiratory). So I guess what I'm saying is.. What if your rat doesn't need antibiotics? Overusing abs, again, can be detrimental. Taking her or him to the vet (who you seem to be happy with), would confirm whether or not abs are needed. If, indeed, they are.. they would give you the proper abs (based on history), proper dosing (based on weight), duration, supply of meds, etc. I think this info is even more important if your rat needs more than one medication. If they aren't, at least you'll know what the baseline for your rat is.. Algae's baseline is frequent sneezing, occasional raspy/clicking breathing.. Basil's baseline is rare sneezing and no audible breathing.

(Sorry for long response times. Girls keep distracting me.. XD <3)


----------



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

Ok, so.. if you are going to self-medicate them.. PLEASE PLEASE at least administer the drugs for no less than 14 days. PLEASE.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

They're on amoxi for 3 weeks, and when the Baytril comes, 3 weeks on that too. If that doesn't work and they've still got respiratory issues, I'll definitely take them to my vet and have him figure it out. I can afford the vet if needed be, it's just I try and keep that money hoarded away for emergencies. I think I'll give him a call when the Baytril comes in and get a correct dosage 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

Actually, wait. I'm not sure what the usual prescribed duration for amoxicillin is. I know for doxycycline (vibramycin) and enrofloxacin (baytril), it's 14 days. *Even if they improve* you need to keep them on the meds for the entire duration of the prescribed time (which again, is usually 14 days for doxy and baytril). 


Also found this: Store this medication at room temperature away from moisture, heat, and light. You may store liquid amoxicillin in a refrigerator but do not allow it to freeze. Throw away any liquid amoxicillin that is not used within 14 days after it was mixed at the pharmacy. (source: http://www.drugs.com/amoxicillin.html)


----------



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

ksaxton said:


> They're on amoxi for 3 weeks, and when the Baytril comes, 3 weeks on that too. If that doesn't work and they've still got respiratory issues, I'll definitely take them to my vet and have him figure it out. I can afford the vet if needed be, it's just I try and keep that money hoarded away for emergencies. I think I'll give him a call when the Baytril comes in and get a correct dosage
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


When you call, make sure to mention it's a 10% solution.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I mix the amoxicillin in very small batches that only last a few days, then I make a new batch so it doesn't sit in the fridge for very long 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

But thanks for all you advice, you are definitely right that self medicating is tricky and can be risky. I hope the Baytril works, after that I'm out of ideas and I guess I'll leave it up to the vet. In the event that the amoxi/Baytril doesn't work, what would they vet probably prescribe? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Most antibiotics are prescription only (this even applies to pet meds) because of overuse and misuse by humans which not only kills good bacteria but also creates resistant bacteria. As a microbiologist, it kills me that people don't understand that antibiotics don't have laser guided missiles that can only target bad bacteria -_- The most common misuse is not taking the full course of meds (as you said) or under-dosing. I'm not saying that I'm highly qualified by any means, but when enough sources point to the same thing to make me comfortable with medicating my animals then I will do it. 
Administering medications in my line of work is a totally different animal. Most attending veterinarians or committees will not approve of using antibiotics as a preventative measure before surgeries (a common practice in the human world) and have very strict guidelines for pain medications. Not to mention the medications that I administer at work are all injection which is slightly different as well.
The self-administration of medications to pets will never cease to come under fire, and for good reason. I grew up treating my own animals and will continue to do so unless it's one of the occasions where I just can't do it myself. At least I'm not afraid to ask for help when I need it


----------



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

kksrats said:


> Most antibiotics are prescription only (this even applies to pet meds) because of overuse and misuse by humans which not only kills good bacteria but also creates resistant bacteria. As a microbiologist, it kills me that people don't understand that antibiotics don't have laser guided missiles that can only target bad bacteria -_- The most common misuse is not taking the full course of meds (as you said) or under-dosing. I'm not saying that I'm highly qualified by any means, but when enough sources point to the same thing to make me comfortable with medicating my animals then I will do it.
> Administering medications in my line of work is a totally different animal. Most attending veterinarians or committees will not approve of using antibiotics as a preventative measure before surgeries (a common practice in the human world) and have very strict guidelines for pain medications. Not to mention the medications that I administer at work are all injection which is slightly different as well.
> The self-administration of medications to pets will never cease to come under fire, and for good reason. I grew up treating my own animals and will continue to do so unless it's one of the occasions where I just can't do it myself. At least I'm not afraid to ask for help when I need it


Ohhhh a fellow biologist <3 As an aspiring neurobiologist, I will admit that I'd be sorely tempted to treat my own pets, if need be. Wait, you're a microbiologist? Why do you administer medication? Do you work in a lab?? Do you do research?? *drools a little*

"Most attending veterinarians or committees will not approve of using antibiotics as a preventative measure before surgeries" - Wait. What?

One question I have is.. 1. Would you feel comfortable diagnosing/treating your own (human) child or (human) family member? 2. If not, should it be any different for your non-human children/family?

(I pose that question as a window of discussion, not to instigate quarrels >.<)


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Hey guys, a little off topic, but I just used the last of my batch of amoxi and I'm going to make a new one, but I'm out of almond milk and my apple juice got moldy. Can I use water to dilute the capsules in? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

Not sure about that..

(Not in answer to your question, but wanted to share this: http://www.cdc.gov/features/getsmart/ just for more info )


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I tried natural remedies first, but they only got worse so that's why I got antibiotics. I'm so stupid though, one of my rats has just started wheezing a bit and I immediately put him on amoxi too, I completely forgot to try the natural remedies first. I feel like an idiot for not thinking of that. Is it too late to just stop his amoxi and try natural remedies first? He's Been on it for about 3 days now. Or do I just need to carry it through now that I've started?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

ilovescience said:


> Ohhhh a fellow biologist .


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Ugh stupid phone lol


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

What that was supposed to say is...Yes, I am currently doing research in a systems neuroscience lab, we study feeding behaviors and diabetes. I'm almost finished with my microbiology degree (I chose micro when I was set on becoming a doctor lol) and then it's off to grad school for a phd in some sort of cognitive neuroscience. 
Antibiotics are hard to get approved as a preventative measure for surgeries unless you can prove that the animals will be at an elevated risk of infection, we do always have them on hand though in case infection does develop. Pain meds are different in that you HAVE to have a solid pain mitigation plan including pre and post op care. We take our animals pretty seriously. 
As for treating my own child...that'd probably depend on the situation. I worked as a nanny for years saw a lot of illnesses that could either run their course untreated or could be handled with over the counter medications without the frantic trip to the doctor. But, on the other hand, there are the cases where that attitude leads to something silly like a scrape turning septic. Our pets are far simpler creatures since they're not exposed to much and there seems to be a more limited amount of things that can cause illness in them. Anyway, don't hate me for my stance on medications, my upbringing on a ranch has a lot to do with it.


----------



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

kksrats said:


> What that was supposed to say is...Yes, I am currently doing research in a systems neuroscience lab, we study feeding behaviors and diabetes. I'm almost finished with my microbiology degree (I chose micro when I was set on becoming a doctor lol) and then it's off to grad school for a phd in some sort of cognitive neuroscience.


N- n- neu- neuroscience lab?!? I would give anything to join a lab at this point. Sometimes I want to ask people if I can just stand in their lab, promising not to touch anything, and just breathe really excitedly over their shoulders while I watch them do whatever they do. I'm hoping to get my PhD in some field of neurobiology, too <3 Just have to build my research experiences and references. *sigh* 



kksrats said:


> As for treating my own child...that'd probably depend on the situation. I worked as a nanny for years saw a lot of illnesses that could either run their course untreated or could be handled with over the counter medications without the frantic trip to the doctor. But, on the other hand, there are the cases where that attitude leads to something silly like a scrape turning septic. Our pets are far simpler creatures since they're not exposed to much and there seems to be a more limited amount of things that can cause illness in them.


Boy, don't you have quite a list of credentials LOL! I agree with you in that our pets are much more limited in their exposure, but on the flip side, pet rats have a whole bunch of health problems due to unsavory breeding practices (petstore rats), and even breeders who practice good husbandry are working with a limited pedigree. I mean, expecting your rat to get respiratory infections and tumors is kind of the norm, and mycoplasma-free rats are uncommon outside of a lab.




kksrats said:


> Anyway, don't hate me for my stance on medications, my upbringing on a ranch has a lot to do with it.


You just got upgraded from cool to way cool.


----------



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

ksaxton said:


> I tried natural remedies first, but they only got worse so that's why I got antibiotics. I'm so stupid though, one of my rats has just started wheezing a bit and I immediately put him on amoxi too, I completely forgot to try the natural remedies first. I feel like an idiot for not thinking of that. Is it too late to just stop his amoxi and try natural remedies first? He's Been on it for about 3 days now. Or do I just need to carry it through now that I've started?


You might want to go back and read through all the posts.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm just going to carry through with the amoxi, and it should clear up since it was just mild


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

ilovescience said:


> N- n- neu- neuroscience lab?!? I would give anything to join a lab at this point. Sometimes I want to ask people if I can just stand in their lab, promising not to touch anything, and just breathe really excitedly over their shoulders while I watch them do whatever they do. I'm hoping to get my PhD in some field of neurobiology, too <3 Just have to build my research experiences and references. *sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol Honestly, if you're an undergraduate, getting into a lab is almost that easy. I'm fortunate enough to get paid for the work I do now, but I started off as a volunteer. If you've already finished a degree and are thinking about possible grad school options, I'm sure people would be willing to have you shadow them to get a feel for it. All you have to do is ask  It's nice to know that someone else here is interested in neurobiology. I swear once I leave the lab I feel like I'm the only person who even knows what it is lol 
I like to pick up information where I can when people are willing to give it. I've actually got an open line of communication with the attending veterinarian from the university who is willing to give me advice when I need it, so that's been pretty helpful.


----------

